# Access to the Rig etc.



## adambattey (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am having issues with my employer in terms of assess in the rig and other 'high' things in the theatre space/school hall. (At the moment I can only hire in the most akward scaffolding tower in the world for 3 hours at a time when i have more than 4 things wrong up there!) 

I am looking into options for the purchase a tower [or equivalent] that we can store easily, i can opperate easily, ticks all of the H&S boxes (I am PASMA trained) and is cost effective. 

Currently i am thinking that my best bet will be an ESCA3000...but i am looking for someone who already has one/ has used one so that i can hear what it's really like in a theatrical environment rather than just general sales pitch that you get from the suppliers.

Hope everyone is ok!

Adam


----------



## Footer (Sep 28, 2009)

That thing looks to be pretty great for what you need. I don't think OSHA would like it all that much here in the states, but if they will allow it over there, go for it. I have never seen or used one but it looks pretty sturdy and the fact it comes with wheels is a bonus. If you don't find any "real world" responses here, you might also want to post on blueroom.org, its a UK based forum simular to this one. If they can get that thing up to 7meters and still make it do what it needs to do that is pretty amazing.


----------



## JChenault (Sep 28, 2009)

The key piece of information - how high are the battens in your space?

John


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 29, 2009)

Cool... but a little scary... I agree I doubt it would be legal here in the US without some sort of massive outrigger system. Have you considered a building contractor style scaffold on wheels? I have a 12' high model. They are reasonably priced, stable, and safe feeling. You, better check how large the footprint is for its base. You don't want to get stuck with something that can't get into tight spaces or corners.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 29, 2009)

While I have never used that model, I have used another product made in the UK. However, storage is a little more of a problem of this item. What I am referring to is a Tallescope. They aren't readily available in the US anymore (not shipped here, grandfathered in for facilities that have them) but I found a method statement from 2008 in the UK, so I believe that they are still being used over there. Many theaters in the US have replaced these types of units with motorized personnel lifts (if you can afford it).


----------



## shiben (Oct 6, 2009)

Now that thing is cool. Only problem is we dont have anywhere to put it, and already cant use anything but an extension ladder for our current show... darn blackboxes.


----------



## mstaylor (Oct 7, 2009)

My building just bought a Little Giant that goes 21ft. Fully extending it is a handful but can be adjusted to fit uneven floors and even on a set. I just used it to replace some emergency lighting in my stairwells. One side went went on a step and the other side went on the landing. 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00943809000P?vName=Tools&cName=Painting&Supplies&sName=Ladders&psid=SHOPZILLA01&sid=IDx20070921x00003c


----------

